# Replacement for 3.5 mm headphone jack.



## purk

Guys, 
 One of my headphone plug is broken and I need to find a high quality one to replace it. Any recommendation....? Thanks. I don't need ratschack.


----------



## millerdog

Sheesh! no one replied?
 Markertek, mouser, digikey or newark can help you. Perhaps move this to the DIY forum for those guys now all about minimun orders and such.
 Good luck,
 md


----------



## purk

MD,
 Thanks though, I found the Neutrik plug to replace it now. THanks again.

 Purk


----------



## Gariver

Purk: I am looking for the best possible 3.5mm Stereo Jack with gold plated conntacts. Can you give me more details of the Neutrik you found? Like part # and where to buy. TIA!


----------



## purk

Gariver,
 Go to www.partsexpress.com and look for Neutrik NYS231B. The phone number is 1800-338-0531. Here's the link. 

 purk


----------



## puppyslugg

Quote:


 _Originally posted by purk _
*... and look for Neutrik NYS231B.* 
 

That is a plug--not a jack. Where do you get quality 3.5mm jacks?


----------



## purk

puppy,
 Oops...I made a mistake then. Just looks in the catalog....you should find it easily.

 Purk


----------



## puppyslugg

Purk,

 I tried searching markertek for Neutrik 3.5mm jacks with no luck. They have some by tec-nec--whoever they are. Markertek's site is not the easiest to navigate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I'm back to: where do you get quality 3.5mm jacks?

 edit: And yes, I did try partsexpress.com, too.


----------



## Gariver

At PartsExpress.com, I found: 

 Neutrik 3.5mm Stereo Jack, Panel Mount (part# 090-317). It's nickel plated. I bet it works very well, but it's not great looking! $1.45 (10 for $1.30).

 Neutrik 3.5mm Stereo Plug, Black or Nickel Chrome with Gold Contacts (part# 092-157) . It looks great! Price is great also! $1.45 (10 for $1.32).

http://www.partsexpress.com

 Good luck!


----------



## Hackhound

mess up dubble post... sorry


----------



## Hackhound

hey, i got a pair of wicked audio head phones that the 3.5mm male headphone jack broke off of about 3 months ago... and i finaly got fed up with ear buds... so i went to radio shack and for $4.30 i picked up an easy replacement for my jack... all you got to do is screw the wires in to place... and it sounds better than the one that came on the head phones... its 24k gold plated and has a Spring cable protector... fit perfectly on my headphones and it works great so try your local raido shack for a replace ment it sure helped me out


----------



## Head Injury

Quote: 





hackhound said:


> hey, i got a pair of wicked audio head phones that the 3.5mm male headphone jack broke off of about 3 months ago... and i finaly got fed up with ear buds... so i went to radio shack and for $4.30 i picked up an easy replacement for my jack... all you got to do is screw the wires in to place... and it sounds better than the one that came on the head phones... its 24k gold plated and has a Spring cable protector... fit perfectly on my headphones and it works great so try your local raido shack for a replace ment it sure helped me out


 

 Congratulations. I do believe this is the oldest thread that has ever been revived. If only you had waited a few months, it could have hit its 8th birthday first!


----------

